# Protein Skimmer



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

So... I need to upgrade my skimmer.
I currently have a Coralife 65 in my 40 gallon tank and it works ok, but not brilliant. (Low bioload though)

I have a really small sump at the minute and want to upgrade this as well so my current skimmer will be undersized.

I have just been looking online and there are many makes out there claiming to be the best.

I know that Bubble king is one of the best but I can't afford that price.

So, I want a good skimmer, relatively cheap ($200 second hand would be perfect) or help on which ones to look out for.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

check review on these on marinedepot website

Xtreme Cone 120 In Sump Protein Skimmer for tanks up to 90 gallons 224

• Recommended water depth: 7-8 inches.
• Foot Print: 7.25"L * 6"W *18"H

Reef Octopus NWB-110 In Sump PinWheel Protein Skimmer (100 Gallon) 195

• Reef Octopus® 4″ Pinwheel Skimmer 
• Dimensions: 10″ x 6.75″ x 19.75″ 
• Rated up to 100 gallons.
*
This one is highly recommended on ReefCentral*
Bubble Magus NAC3.5 Cone Protein Skimmer (80G) 179
Dimensions: 235×215×500mm( 9.2" x 8.5"x 19.6")
Diameter: Max 9"
Optimal Water Level: 9.5"-11"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## amdninjaboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Im running a Skimz SM-161 in my 20Gal long sump.. It works great and is very quiet.. New it was $279.. Got it from Incredible Aquarium in London. He only lists the 201 model on his site but he can get the Skimz line as far as I know.. Its a good skimmer for the price, looks very similar to the SWC skimmers.. Works great, easy to adjust and easy to clean..

Shane.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Vertex in80, enough said.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...-Sump+Protein+Skimmer+-+Up+to+80+Gallons.html


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree with Chromey, one of the best for a great price out there right now, and many local stores carry the line.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

This baby is on sale at GoReef at the minute. Has anyone had experience with this??

I know it HAS to be better than the CoralLife, but I want to buy this once and that's it so the more reviews the better!

http://www.goreef.com/Bubble-Magus-NAC3-5-Cone-Protein-Skimmer.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

does not matter...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

sig said:


> does not matter...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

look on my post above in this thread.
It is not related to you, but i do not see any point to comment any more on salt related stuff on this forum......

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry Sig! Got so hung up on the Vertex one I never re-read what you said at the beginning.

In that case, I think this is the one.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

try read reviews first. My Reef Octopus is much much better than vertex, but I will not buy it again. It is all depends....

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Each to their own i guess.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Each to their own i guess.


I did not say Vertex is bad, mine is just better,  but does not like chemistry changes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

So you know what to do with the 250 then


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> So you know what to do with the 250 then


Sorry Man, it stays home

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

